
Biotech Companies in YC - mubhij
Does anyone have experience with applying&#x2F;interviewing for biotech&#x2F;pharmaceutical companies at YC? We just submitted a late application.
======
Kinnard
You might want to edit and prepend an "ASK HN: "

------
unknownkadath
We would also love to hear any advice that YC biotech veterans can offer!

